# Hiya, cat help please!



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Hello
this is my third intro entry so that i can get activated. Thanks. 
I have some questions about ragdolls and other things.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello amelia100, and welcome! Have you ever had cats before? 
The best thing to do is to pick a cat personality that fits with your situation. I always think it is best to go to a shelter and let the cat choose you. There are so many that need homes!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Amelia and welcome! Ask away. We have a few people with Ragdolls here, including myself...we're happy to try to answer your questions as best we can.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hello*

Hiya, thankyou. 
I think i'll post my questions on the main thread now. (If i'm allowed yet).
Thanks


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hi again*

yes i've had a persian chinchilla before. 
I'd like to know that if I get a ragdoll, if i should get two, or if i should get another type of cat as well as the ragdoll, and if so, what other indoor cat would be appropriate? 

Is it best to get a brother and a sister or two unrelated kittens from different breeds?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Whether or not you should have one cat or two depends on whether you prefer one or two, and whether you have the necessary time and financial resources for one or two. Most Ragdolls, like most cats, can typically be happy as either an only cat or with another cat (particularly if the new cat is adopted when both are at a very young age). 

If you do decide to get a second cat, then you could get another Ragdoll or any other breed of cat. The most important thing when getting a second cat is to try to match the personality of the first cat. So, if the first cat is shy, get another shy cat (of any breed). If the first cat is active, get another active cat (again breed doesn't matter). 

Finally, if you're going to adopt two kittens at the same time, then two littermates would normally get along very well. But, two kittens not from the same litter adopted at the same time will typically also get along pretty easily too, assuming they're both very young when you adopt them. You should ensure that both kittens are spayed/neutered as soon as possible, particularly if one is a boy and one is a girl. Even if they're brother and sister, they will mate when their "time comes". 

In short, you should really think about what you want. Do you want a second cat? And, if so, would you like two Ragdolls or one Ragdoll and one cat of another breed? Your Ragdoll will likely be happy either way...particularly if you adopt two young kittens at the same time.


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Amelia, 
Welcome!  I know nothing about ragdolls other than the fact that they're gorgeous.

I do know something about getting one kitten or two. As you can see from my signature, I got two. 

It's important to remember that two kittens cost twice as much. Twice as much litter, twice as much food (and kittens eat A LOT!!!!), twice as many vet expenses. Sounds obvious - but it's really important to consider before making the jump from getting one to getting two!!

If you can afford the cost of keeping two kittens, I highly recommend it.  Our two kittens are brother and sister. They play together, groom each other, and cuddle together. We love having both of them! However, I don't think it's absolutely necessary to get kittens that are littermates. We adopted our two kittens, and the foster mom told us that any of the kittens she was fostering would get along well with any of the others. We just wanted to keep our brother and sister pair together, so it was a personal decision.  Many places have cats or kittens that they call "bonded pairs" - they get along so well that the volunteers or staff want them to stay together.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*

Hey guys, thanks very much for the info. I'm pretty sure I want two cats, in fact I'm tempted to get three, (maybe one rescue cat or something) and two ragdolls, or one ragdoll and one other breed. However, Maybe two cats would be enough for me right now, considering the expense. Haha, i love them so much I could fill my house with them! LOL.

By the way, when can i start posting on the main chat forum??


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Susan, i'm assuming those are ragdolls in your pics? Oh god they are so beautiful and why i want one! Actually, the one on the far right has a face very similar to my persian chinchilla. He was beyond stunning and was my one true love! haha.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

amelia100 said:


> Susan, i'm assuming those are ragdolls in your pics? Oh god they are so beautiful and why i want one! Actually, the one on the far right has a face very similar to my persian chinchilla. He was beyond stunning and was my one true love! haha.


Thanks! The two pictures on the left are both pictures of Muffs...she's a purebred Ragdoll. The two pictures on the right are both pictures of Abby...she's a Ragdoll/Persian mix, which might explain why she reminds you of your persian chinchilla. The picture in my avatar is Neko, my grandkitty (my daughter's cat)...he's a DSH. 

Interestingly, Ragdolls are reputed to be lapcats and very cuddly. Muffs (the purebred Ragdoll) HATES laps. Abby will sit on my lap for about 2 minutes a day, IF she feels like it. And Neko (the DSH) is the cuddliest little guy you could ever meet...he would spend all day on my daughter's lap if he could!


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Hiya *

oh, so that's why i saw a resemblance! haha. Yeah, my chinchilla was NOT a lap-cat. Not the most cuddly of cats and didn't like to be held for too long either. He was a beautiful, look but don't touch for too long cat! Such a snob. LOL. No, he used to sleep on my feet though and was affectionate, but not like other breeds, which is why I wanted to experience a proper lap-cat for once. I thought ragdolls were very much like that? So you're saying your persian/ragdoll Abby is not a lap-cat, but the Muffs are. Right? 

I think i've decided on getting two cats, probably both ragdolls. But I do have a question. They are indoor cats, right? So they need sufficient indoor space, and I read somewhere that your home should be at least 700 sq feet for a cat.
However, my new place is just under 600 sq feet, but also has extensive outside space which I would only allow my cats in whilst monitoring them. (It's an enclosed, large garden that's a part of my property but requires me to walk my cats to it since it's a gated garden).

So, my question is, does a one bedroom home seem too small for two ragdolls, even considering i'd be keen to let them get enough exercise in the large garden too and anywhere else whilst closely monitored of course? 

I want my cats to be healthy _and_ happy, and would hate to think my apartment is not large enough. 
Thanks


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

amelia100

Susan said Muffs HATES laps. She said Abby will sit for about two minutes tops.


You can make any small apartment work. Mine is less than 600 sq ft and I lived with three cats here for seven years. You can create exercise for them with toys. I find the windows are the most important factor, and I have a shelf or furniture near each window that the cats use. Your supervised outdoor area will be great too.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi & welcome Amelia100
We live in a one bedroom unit with our two cats, I don't feel like it's to small at all. In fact, we were even considering adopting a third but we're thinking right now may not be the best time for us. I think we'll definitely add a third sometime in the future though!


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Some ragdolls are lapcats, some are not. You really cannot tell what your kitty will be like until you get them 

I certainly would not recommend getting a ragdoll on the presumption it will be a lapcat


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

amelia100 said:


> I thought ragdolls were very much like that? So you're saying your persian/ragdoll Abby is not a lap-cat, but the Muffs are. Right?


Nope...that's backwards!  Muffs, the purebred Ragdoll, refuses to sit on my lap...no way, no how, forget it! Abby, the persian/ragdoll mix is happy to sit on my lap, but she's also very playful, so she tends not to stay too long. After a few minutes, something will catch her attention and then she's off to play.

As for space, there really is no rule of thumb. I think you'll be fine, and you can add vertical space for them, such as cat trees or open shelves they can climb. As for going outdoors, that's fine as long as they're supervised the entire time. If you have to walk them there, then you should try harness/leash training them when they're younger. My girls go outside in an outdoor enclosure and they love that. I haven't tried a harness/leash, but I plan to do so this summer.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

It might be harder, but perhaps you could find a pair of teenager kittens, or one teenager raggie & some other type of cat? I say this because it seems you really want to have certain temperaments in the cats, and it is really hard to predict those in young kittens. Ragdolls have the stigma of being lazy, sweet, docile lap cats, but as Susan demonstrates, even pure-breds won't necessarily demonstrate all of the typical qualities. If they are a little older, you probably wouldn't have to worry about space being an issue either.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome to the forum! I don't know if they mention this but make sure that if you do get a second cat.. please introduced them very slowly. Let them get used to each others sense's and separate the two for at least 3-4 weeks. Maybe longer. It only took a month for Vinnie and Francis to get used to each other. and be patient too. I'm sure most people on here who have more than one cat( unless if they are from the same litter) do the same thing. It's fun having two cats in the house( This is when my twin sister and I sued to babysit them) and see them play and chase each other. lol


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hey*

Oh Wow. Thanks for all the input everyone! 
I feel a bit better about the flat situation now, especially since i know they'd just love the garden. And yes, i will furnish my flat with things that allows them to sit and explore various levels. And a scratching post and enough toys etc.

Hm. Sorry, lol, i got confused Sarah! I get you now about the lap-cat thing.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd also like to know how many of you have rescue cats? I've heard you can even find ragdoll kittens in shelters, so I wondered what are the possible implications of this ie. how healthy are the kittens in rescue shelters and where do they come from? Are some rejected from pedigree breeders for example? How problematic would this be for me in terms of the health of the cat? I'm not interested in a show cat or anything, just a happy, healthy companion. 

thanks


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

Sorry i meant Susan not Sarah. I'm scatterbrained today.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*



swimkris said:


> It might be harder, but perhaps you could find a pair of teenager kittens, or one teenager raggie & some other type of cat? I say this because it seems you really want to have certain temperaments in the cats, and it is really hard to predict those in young kittens. Ragdolls have the stigma of being lazy, sweet, docile lap cats, but as Susan demonstrates, even pure-breds won't necessarily demonstrate all of the typical qualities. If they are a little older, you probably wouldn't have to worry about space being an issue either.


 
That's definately worth considering too. Thanks swimkris. 
Some great advice to a novice. I really appreciate it everyone.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Your welcome 

As far as finding ragdolls in the shelter, I think it is possible to find "rejects" or ragdoll mixes in the shelters if you live in a city-ish area where there is an overpopulation of cats. However, chances are you won't know for sure that the cat is a raggie/raggie mix. For instance, I live in Columbia, SC where there are lots of stray cats/abandoned cats/feral cats because it is a warmer climate & there are food sources for them to thrive. Typically you wouldn't find ragdolls, siamese, main coons, etc. on the street because they are expensive pretty cats, but they get brought into my local shelter pretty often. However, the shelter can never say they are more than mixes because they don't come with papers and they usually don't know their background. I got both of my cats from the shelter as small kittens. Pumpkin is a common dsh, but Simone seems to be part ragdoll or birman. I don't know his health background or specific breed, but all I can do is my best. 

Long and the short of it is, if you aren't concerned with pedigrees, want to save some money & help a cat in need, then you should certainly check with your local shelter. My local shelter even allows people to leave their contact info to be called whenever a cat/kitten that matches a person's preference is available. Ask the shelter how long you might have to wait for one to come in, and meanwhile, go visit the cats they have now. You might surprise yourself and pick one completely opposite of what you think you want


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*

Right. Maybe then I'll get a ragdoll from a proper breeder (or two from the same litter if i can't bear teasing it away from a brother or sister) and then definately any other rescue cat later if i think i can keep three.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I think that when one decides to get two, it's usual to get them as littermates. Unfortunately, no one thinks about when the cats get older. They do get along. But if you get littermates, they are genetically predisposed to the same things. A lot of siblings die within a year of each other. Mine were born in my garage from a feral mother and I kept them and loved them dearly. But all of them one by one came down with the same problems near the end of their lives. The vet bills were unbelievable! This time, I deliberately choose to get unrelated cats. That way, when one falls ill to a condition, I don't have to hold my breath waiting for the other to come down with the same. It is something to consider when getting kittens from the same litter and I don't think a lot of people think about that.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Be cautious about buying cats from "Breeders". Check with the vets in the area once you've found some breeders and check with the CFA CFA - Home Page .


It is a shame that millions of companion animals are euthanized every year because there are so many needing homes in shelters. It is a controversial subject, but I don't think I could ever buy an animal from a breeder or a pet store ever again knowing this. I've adopted four adult cats from shelters so far and they have been healthy, cuddly, and well behaved animals. 

Having fostered a number of kitten litters, I doubt I would ever have a kitten in the house as a pet either. Too crazy, plus you don't know what they will grow into. But that's just my experience. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*

lol! I love crazy kittens! I could definately live with that. However, I'm aware of what you say about not knowing what you might get as they grow.

Regarding cats from shelters, I would be willing to consider it further if I can at the very least know that the particular cat will be ok living in a one bedroom home (with occasional visits to the garden I mentioned). The thing i know about ragdolls is that they are very indoorsy, and they say it's almost a prerequisite to treat them as such. And so i'd have the peace of mind knowing that i'm giving them a better life indoors. 

With stray or shelter cats, there's that worry that they may be a lot more lively and maybe more needy of space as a result. That's really my main concern. If that concern is unfounded, then please assure me, so that I can consider it further. 

Thanks. Sorry for my endless questions, but it's a learning process as I go along here. haha.

I hope that's my last question! :smile:


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

As far as the shelter cats needing more space, you should be fine because any home they get adopted to is more room than a cage! Space shouldn't be an issue unless the cats don't get along, you don't have room to comfortably live with your cats (like not having enough room for toys, litterbox, food dishes, etc.), or if you became a hoarder. The only other reason I could see a problem would be if you adopted one of those wildcat crosses....but I assume that is unlikely  LOL So, your main worries should only be finding yourself a lapcat like you want & another cat that matches the first one.

Oh, and temperament is different from cat to cat within breeds. That is why it is important to spend time with the cat(s) before adopting.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

How much space a cat needs depends in part on the temperament of the cat and in part on how much space the cat has been accustomed to in the past. So, it seems to me that, all else being equal, a shelter cat who's used to being in a cage most of the day will have less trouble adapting to a smaller apartment than a cat who's used to having the run of a larger house.

As for Ragdolls being indoor cats...that's true. They're a very gentle breed and would have difficulty defending themselves against other animals they might encounter outside. They're also a very quiet breed of cat. I adopted both of my girls as kittens and never went through a lively kitten stage. They both tended to play very quietly, and still do.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

amelia100 said:


> Regarding cats from shelters, I would be willing to consider it further if I can at the very least know that the particular cat will be ok living in a one bedroom home (with occasional visits to the garden I mentioned). The thing i know about ragdolls is that they are very indoorsy, and they say it's almost a prerequisite to treat them as such. And so i'd have the peace of mind knowing that i'm giving them a better life indoors.
> 
> With stray or shelter cats, there's that worry that they may be a lot more lively and maybe more needy of space as a result. That's really my main concern. If that concern is unfounded, then please assure me, so that I can consider it further.


I think you may be putting an awful lot of faith in the descriptions of Ragdolls that you are reading somewhere. 

When you take an animal home, you are committed. You may or may not get the "perfect" Ragdoll. Every cat is different. You seem to have these ideas of what the cat will be like, and assume that will be true, based on a breed description.

What if they don't like your lap? Will you still be happy?

You are worried about space, yet we have all reassured you that they will be fine, no matter what type of cat you get. You can't bring an animal into your home and expect it to act a certain way. Especially a cat. To be a good cat owner, you need to accept them on their terms. They are not necessarily going to act a certain way. Raggies are wonderful cats, and I'm sure they would have a great life with you. Just don't have so many expectations. I guarantee no matter what type of cat you get, there will be some part of their behavior that won't be perfect. 

My one bedroom condo has been home to many cats in the last 20 years. None of them ever said to me "I wish we could move to a bigger place." They adjust to whatever the size of the home.

And if you're worried about them being too lively, seriously consider an adult. That's why I said I didn't want a kitten as a pet in a small place.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

amelia100 said:


> Sorry for my endless questions, but it's a learning process as I go along here. haha.
> 
> I hope that's my last question! :smile:


Ask as many questions as you'd like. We're happy to answer as best we can...and I love to talk about my girls. 

That said, we can only give you general guidance based on breed (which may or may not always hold true). So, when you do decide to adopt, you should ask tons of questions of the person who has the cat (be it a breeder, a foster, a shelter, etc.). They are in the best position to tell you about the specific personality and characteristics of the cat you're interested in.


----------



## amelia100 (Mar 12, 2011)

*hi*

hi everyone. Thanks so much. Things are A LOT clearer for me now. I've actually learnt a lot even from a single thread so cheers. 
I will take into account what you've all said about there being no guarantees of anything, and I know that in reality, that whatever i choose to adopt, it'll be a lovely experience, regardless of my expectations. 

Thank you all.  
I will probably be back once I get my new cats with any new questions. haha. 

This forum is just perfect, with wonderful help on here. Congrats.

:catmilk:kittyturn


----------

